

Facebook CPO Chris Cox Donates $1M to East Palo Alto Tech Group - levin3790
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/09/facebook-cpo-chris-cox-donates-locally-with-1m-gift-to-east-palo-altos-live-in-peace/

======
le_lenny_face
Wow, so are we going to force him to resign as well?

